# Get your stoned name



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Cannabis Cup Name Generator

Mine's Kali Mist Spliffster

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Captain Pipesmoker at your service.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Why do I always get the crap names? ???

Lazy-ass Grower


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Diabolical Jointmeister...................lick it and smoke it [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mad Nickelbag?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Smiling Doobster ;D


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Vulgar Cougher :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Erratic Ounce ??? [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Marley Spliffster here ma..........ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Excessive Bluntster ehh??


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Mighty Dopefiend.

Anyone got the munchies?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Gandhi Ganjamaster

Off to the 24hr garage . . .

Dave
(Gandhi Ganjamaster )


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Blue Haze BurnoutÂ Â ???


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

"Intelligent smoker" - I always said my best ideas came after a smoke ;D [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Phried Phish  ;D

Just goes to show that i should stay off the smoke  ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

The name's Nickelbag... Mad Nickelbag

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Chicken-Fried Joint Roller !!! [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I always end up with the Sh*ite names,

Head is the name, Hash Head. ???

So in search of a more windswept and interesting name and the fact that this is the state I get in after a smoke I have decided to call myself zzzz zzzz.

Which turns out to be

Morning Glory Bongmaster. ;D

My other half got,

Lemon-Fresh Onehit

LOL it's all clear now [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I always end up with the Sh*ite names,
> 
> Head is the name, Hash Head. Â ???
> 
> ...


Stoned Twat not available then.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Not that I ever touch the stuff : but I appear to be 'Mojo Ganjamaster' obviously related to the afore mentioned 'Ghandi Ganjamaster'!

PJ :-*

And him indoors is *Hookah Hogger *! Why does that not suprise me?  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't understand what you are all talking about

Is this something to do with drugs?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I don't understand what you are all talking about
> 
> Is this something to do with drugs?


Trust you to think that way it's about being stoned...with rocks and bricks and all that! It's your err Gladiator name! Â :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ahhh thats good then..... 

That would make me "Drippy Dimebagger"

Must be an unarmed combat with lions thing.....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hey there Mojo Ganjamaster,

Off to the family reunion this year 

Gandhi Ganjamaster

would have been funnier if I could have been arsed to register the name


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Stoned Twat not available then.


I think you took that one, arsewipe


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Morning Glory Bongmaster 8)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, I like mine...

Siberian Tiger Bluntmaster


----------

